# ho pena delle stelle



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Ho pena delle stelle
che brillano da tanto tempo,
da tanto tempo...
Ho pena delle stelle.

Non ci sarà una stanchezza
delle cose,
di tutte le cose,
come delle gambe o di un braccio?

Una stanchezza di esistere,
di essere,
solo di essere,
l’essere triste lume o un sorriso...

Non ci sarà dunque,
per le cose che sono,
non la morte, bensì
un’altra specie di fine,
o una grande ragione:
qualcosa così, come un perdono? 


Fernando Pessoa


----------

